# Looking to Practice



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

hey guys i was just wondering if anyone knew of a good spot to go on maybe some public land to shoot pigs. i just recently got a bow and just can't wait for deer season. but the only places i have found are anywhere from 150 to 300 dollars and sorry fellas i know its a business but i just can't allow my self to pay even that much for a pig. can't wait to finally get out somewhere and really get the expirience though. Looking forward to maybe contributing to all ya'lls great pictures of accomplishment. Get back with me if you have any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

There is a special spring hog season in the Sam Houston National Forest. You need a public lands permit to hunt there.

Or you could send Doug Boazman an email not sure how much they charge now but it was $75.00 a day up to a year or so ago. [email protected]


----------



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks i appreciate that. i have a lands permit but u can hunt hogs year round is that not so for national forrest land?


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

how far are you from sargent i have a place there i could take you


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

If those guys don't take you up on the offer, let me know. I'm about 2 hours away.


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

offer goes for you too.its always fun meetin new people to hunt with and im luckier than some to have a place close to home why not share


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

usually if you have a hunting lease they will allow you to hunt hogs year round. I have 2 leases and the owner wants the hogs gone but we all know it is near imposible to totally terminate hogs. anywho get you a lease and you wont have to worry about finding someone to take you!!!! good luck


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

dirzo said:


> offer goes for you too.its always fun meetin new people to hunt with and im luckier than some to have a place close to home why not share


Sent you a PM, Thanks

Derek


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*place to hog hunt*



apainter said:


> hey guys i was just wondering if anyone knew of a good spot to go on maybe some public land to shoot pigs. i just recently got a bow and just can't wait for deer season. but the only places i have found are anywhere from 150 to 300 dollars and sorry fellas i know its a business but i just can't allow my self to pay even that much for a pig. can't wait to finally get out somewhere and really get the expirience though. Looking forward to maybe contributing to all ya'lls great pictures of accomplishment. Get back with me if you have any suggestions. Thanks!


 Hey fellow bowhunter- Apainter

If you heard of the big thicket forest? them I can show you a few spots to hunts hogs-permit only nothing to pay at all-just sign up. Have been hunting there the past 8 years and never have to pay a dime. Also the Sam Houston forest has hogs-I hunt around the coldsprings area-last season walked right up on a few-they never knew I was there-not much pressure on them. Let me know how your search is going. I agree with you I can't see paying 150-300 dollars to hunt hogs,especially the way the ecomony is


----------



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

yea we could hunt them on our hunting lease year round but the landowner high fenced out all the hogs which in a way is a great idea. you dont really want them tearing everything up when your trying to focus on whitetail, but it really ruined the summer time fun!


----------

